# K-fed's kit



## K-Fed

Haven't started one of these yet and figured I'd start with my newly acquired dt itk gyuto. Most of the polishing was already done, but i took it a little bit further after thinning it a bit.


----------



## marc4pt0

go on...


----------



## berko

sakai yusuke 300 suji next pls.


----------



## knyfeknerd

We request some pics of that Sab that Dave did for you.


----------



## K-Fed

I'm going to try to post new pictures of everything rather than reposting old stuff so this may take me a bit.


----------



## K-Fed

As requested: Restored and re-handled via the talents of Mr. Dave Martell. Vintage French steel from the "Chef Au Ritz" line of Bresduck Sabatiers. It's not nearly as shiny as it was when I got it back... but hey, what good carbon knife should be?

















And next: The sakai yusuke 300mm white #2 suji.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Dang the weather looks pretty nice in the Sunshine State too!
A good accompaniment to the knives.


----------



## K-Fed

Another for today. Fowler scimitar... Love this thing and have been using it for everything from trimming/portioning steaks to butterflying chicken breasts since I've gotten it.


----------



## K-Fed

Vintage Solingen Cutlery carbon scimitar... Large protiens? Chickens? Turkeys? Small trees in the way? Zombies over running your town? This would be my knife of choice. The steel is on the softer side, sharpens easily and is tough as nails. Makes a great slicer on the line for large roasts as well. Fantastic bang for the buck scimitar and would replace it in a heart beat if something were to happen to it.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Nice!
Keep 'em coming K.
Send some of that sunshine out in a passaround too!!!!


----------



## stevenStefano

Your knives have a nice worn sheen. Apart from the DT ITK of course


----------



## labor of love

im bidding on a ritz sabatier right now on ebay. kfed, whats the length on yours?


----------



## K-Fed

9 1/2 ish I think.


----------



## K-Fed

Mounted up one of the pieces of felt that I got from Dave. It's not pretty but it's long and works extremely well. Also in the picture is my martell re handled misono for a bit of a size reference.


----------



## K-Fed

And the majority of the stone collection.


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome knives keep it going.


----------



## K-Fed

300mm saikon dojo yanagiba. Not the prettiest yanagiba but its a great workhorse and was my first decent single bevel so its got a bit of sentimental value. The grind was a bit wonky ootb but its been mostly worked out over the years and is now trained and easily sharpened. Did I mention it gets insanely sharp? It was push cutting leaves as I was trying to position it for the picture.


----------



## K-Fed




----------



## K-Fed

Let's try that one again


----------



## Mrmnms

Nice to see great knives from someone who knows what to do with them. Thanks K -Fed


----------



## knyfeknerd

Now that's a sexy lineup, but the Mike D. is the one I'd be trying to take home.


----------



## K-Fed

The gyuto rotation... Not pictured are a couple vintage sabs.


----------

